

Job interview tip #10: interview the interviewer - ljlolel
http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/job-interview-tip-10-interview-the-interviewer

======
dieselweasel
This is a good article; I think his suggestions are mostly spot on.

Part of my current position is to sit on interview committees. I think I can
sum up points 6-11 by simply saying: be interesting and engage the other
people at the table.

Interview work is mostly boring drudge work with little payoff for the
interviewer. I only remember the interviews where the person being interviewed
had something interesting to say. It won't always mean you get the job but
you've got a better chance than if we can't remember you five minutes after
you leave the room.

Also, don't tell us about your cats on your resume. Seriously, just don't.

